# Headlight plastic lense cleaning experiment



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

My truck's two headlight lenses were dull, so I used pure bleach and CLR (Calcium, Lime, and Rust Removal) with a soft cloth and cleaned them. They are now much brighter. Just FYI if you need to restore your vehicle's headlight lenses for cheap. Left over CLR you can use to clean your boat.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

I've done wonders on my wife's Acura front lights with Meguiars #44 Color Restorer. Rub it on and rub it off. Repeat until its clear. Its like a very fine polishing compound and polishes away the oxidized plastic. it was designed for cleaning oxidized gelcoat on boats. Got it at West Marine.


----------



## Tarr Balls (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm looking for a job to do in the shade on Saturday. I hear there is a Mothers product & a 3M product that will cure faded lens covers on a 98 Tahoe. . . . suggestions pleez


----------



## shorty70 (Jun 29, 2008)

Whatever...do not get the cheap stuff, you'll wear out your elbow before anything promising, Trust me, here. Might look on Ebay for replacement lights, as I did...<100 for left and right. My .02.


----------



## bayrunner (Sep 26, 2004)

OFF mosquito spray works. Just spray the lens and wait about 30 seconds and wipe off with a paper towell. It looks like it is melting the outer layer of the plastic. It takes 3 or 4 times to get it clear again.


----------



## scoutskipper (Aug 11, 2005)

Bought a lens restore kit at Autozone for about $15. Comes with polishing papers and cream and you use it with your power drill. Only took a few minutes and the vehicles' lights looked like new.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

shorty70 said:


> Whatever...do not get the cheap stuff, you'll wear out your elbow before anything promising, Trust me, here. Might look on Ebay for replacement lights, as I did...<100 for left and right. My .02.


Bleach and CLR (that my wife uses to clean bath tub) cheap but effective.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

scoutskipper said:


> Bought a lens restore kit at Autozone for about $15. Comes with polishing papers and cream and you use it with your power drill. Only took a few minutes and the vehicles' lights looked like new.


I've used a couple different wipe ons that worked but didn't last no time at all. Bought one of these kits for the drill and it's still clear after 6 mos


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

Wet/Dry sandpaper, 600 to start with, graduate up to about 1500+. Be sure to keep it wet, but not soaked ( I used a spray bottle of water). Attach to drill (best if you have a foam backing you can mount it to). DON'T PRESS TOO HARD WITH ANY OF THE SANDPAPER! All you'll do is wear it out too fast and the oxidization removal won't be even.

Use Maguire's to polish the lens when through...magic. Secret is to find some UV sealant to put on the lens when done. If not, the lens will oxidize again in just a few months.

Good luck.

I'd suggest you put some tape around the lens to avoid hitting the finish with the drill. You can do them by hand if you're a hankerin' to work that hard! LOL


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

The company I work for offers a headlight cleaning kit. The key is not the polishing out of the lights. It's in the replacement of the UV coating. When you polish out your headlights, you remove the original coating. If it is not replaced, your headlights will craze and haze (oxidize) again within a few weeks to a few months. PM me if I can help you.


----------



## Tarr Balls (Feb 10, 2010)

Shaggy, when I figure out how to PM I will.

I used Meguires PlastiX and elbow grease. Here is before and after.

I can see the light bulbs now ! ! !


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

The 1500 and drill polishing, will make it look even better


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Tarr Balls said:


> Shaggy, when I figure out how to PM I will.
> 
> I used Meguires PlastiX and elbow grease. Here is before and after.
> 
> I can see the light bulbs now ! ! !


Those really look pretty good, but without the UV coating they will be back to the state they were in before long.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

"The key is not the polishing out of the lights. It's in the replacement of the UV coating. When you polish out your headlights, you remove the original coating. If it is not replaced, your headlights will craze and haze (oxidize) again" 

Exactly. Bingo. All the rest are temp. fixes at best.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Turtle Wax brand works awesome with minimum polishing FYI...


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

MEGABITE said:


> Turtle Wax brand works awesome with minimum polishing FYI...


It really depends on how bad your headlights are oxidized. Some that are not so bad just need a little polishing compound, then the UV coating and you're good to go. Some have to have wet sandpaper or you may polish for hours. 800 grit is a good allround wet sandpaper. After you wet sand, the lenses will be very cloudy (from the abrasion of the sandpaper). Then polish out the small scratches with whatever polish you choose. Be sure to keep your lenses wet when you use the sandpaper and do not use very high rpm's. If you build up too much heat in the lenses they will be ruined. Some lenses for high end cars can be VERY expensive.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

shorty70 said:


> Whatever...do not get the cheap stuff, you'll wear out your elbow before anything promising, Trust me, here. Might look on Ebay for replacement lights, as I did...<100 for left and right. My .02.


That's what I did too Shorty. I gave my '01 F350 a face-lift a few years back and found newer style headlights on eBay for around $100. I was very pleased with the result and recommend this over trying to polish the old plastic. Especially if the vehicle is 8-10 years old. Made a WORLD of difference in the appearance of the truck too.


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

Turtle Wax brand here. Autozone sells it for less than $10. Includes the paste, several different grit sanders and the protective coating to put on when you are finished.


----------

